# Tampa/St. Pete



## Krom (Apr 30, 2005)

Looking for a game in Tampa/St. Pete. Haven't played in a couple of years, but have about 7 years experience. Only interested in D&D/FR, no Rifts or Vampires. E-mail @ jude@carmeliway.com

 Peace


----------



## azhrei_fje (May 11, 2005)

Hey, Krom.  I just posted a note looking for someone in the Land O Lakes area north of Tampa.  If you're interested, check out http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=92636 for details.


----------



## okuth0r (May 19, 2005)

Sent you a email, im in largo, getting a group together. I havent hear back yet.... okuth0r@yahoo.com


----------



## azhrei_fje (Jun 3, 2005)

*North Tampa, FL*

As of September 2005, we are still looking for the players we need.

*Bump*  I wanted to move some information into this thread...

Hey folks.  I'm pretty happy with the group that I'm running through RttToEE, except...  We have 5 players (3 men, 2 women), but a couple players' schedules don't let them play often enough to keep the rest of us happy.   We are all long-time gamers, none younger than 28 nor older than 50.  We are non-smokers and, for the most part, non-drinkers (although I don't mind having a beer on an evening when I'm planning particularly wicked attacks on the players  ).

If you can commit to a Sunday afternoon two or three times a month, then you're a player for us!  (We're considering moving to a weeknight, but the discussion hasn't really started yet.)  Oh, and we like to plan ahead at least a couple weeks, so if you're someone who likes to wait until the night before the game hoping that something better comes along to fill your schedule (!), then "This is not the game your looking for.  Move along."

Basically, RttToEE requires at least 4 characters so the current group is actually running 6 in case a PC dies and a player needs another PC to play for the rest of the session.  (There have been 5 deaths so far and the PCs have gone from level 4 to level 7.  )  We run RttToEE updated to 3.5E using resources on the web (via boards here at ENworld and by ZansForCans).

The ideal candidate prefers hack-n-slash over character development (at least, as far as the RttToEE module goes!), and will keep their character sheet up to date with a copy to the DM (we use DMGenie to manage our game and PCs, but I'll accept HTML character sheets from just about any tool).

If you're interested, drop me an email at azhreifje-at-gmail.com and we can chat more about particulars to see if we're a good match for each other!

PS: If you're trying to determine distance, we usually game at my house which is in the 34637 ZIP code (MapQuest will help you find a map of the area).


----------



## azhrei_fje (Sep 26, 2005)

*Openings at the table...*

*Bump*  Looking for players again; I thought we had enough, but now a couple of them look like they'll be dropping out.


----------



## carol6988 (Oct 31, 2005)

Greetings & Salutations!!    I also am looking for a game to join.  I have played off & on for about 15 years or so, but not in a regular group for a long long time.  Therefore, my playing skills may be rusty enough to inflict tetanus, but I hope you are kind and do not hold that against me.    My e-mail addy is carol6988@yahoo.com, so if there any gamers out there interested in playing, plz e-mail me.  Thank you, and have a fantabulous day!!


----------



## egomann (Nov 5, 2005)

We play Hackmaster every Sunday night in Largo, but I have a full game right now. I really don't want to go over six players, unless someone is really hyped about Hackmaster.

However for anyone who is in the Hillsboro/Pinellas area there is a Yahoo group for finding local players. The address is Here. There are about 130 members, and people are always advertising games starting up or people looking for more players.


----------

